# Moving from Dubai back to Canada.



## searea88 (Jan 23, 2011)

I will be returning back to Canada in January. I am considering shipping all my furniture back to Canada rather than selling it. I am having a hard time locating shipping companies that can give me a quote on this kind of move. My other option would be to sell however I would rather sell as a package. 
Has anyone had experience with this kind of move. 
Thanks


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We used these guys for our move over.

Door to door service - no complaints whatsoever.



Contact | AGS Worldwide Movers


----------



## searea88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Confiture said:


> We used these guys for our move over.
> 
> Door to door service - no complaints whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I shall give them a call.


----------



## carmelina (Nov 7, 2011)

hello searea88,

I went with Schmid & Kahlert and can only talk about good. it was from Spain to Germany but I know that they are also all over the world worked.

Related one went with him to Toronto and was very pleased to

contact person for me was michael Zöbel headquarters in Mainz-Kastel, he can advise you best

greetings carmen


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Horrible time to move back LOL! Should have waited a few more months


----------



## searea88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for all your feed back. I called AGS and one of their salesman came by to give me a quote. Just waiting for that before deciding whether to move or sell my furniture.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

searea88 said:


> I will be returning back to Canada in January. I am considering shipping all my furniture back to Canada rather than selling it. I am having a hard time locating shipping companies that can give me a quote on this kind of move. My other option would be to sell however I would rather sell as a package.
> Has anyone had experience with this kind of move.
> Thanks


Hi - dropped you a pm but can't find your original thread - if you are interested in selling in one lot, drop me a line as I'll be moving to Dubai about the same time you leave.. 

Cheers..


----------



## searea88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Fletch1969 said:


> Hi - dropped you a pm but can't find your original thread - if you are interested in selling in one lot, drop me a line as I'll be moving to Dubai about the same time you leave..
> 
> Cheers..


My original thread got deleted by moderator. I guess it is called advertising so I didn't see the PM you sent. In the time it was posted I got a lot of response and someone has already put a bid on it. He will come to view it all 1st week in January. If you can send me a email at ([email protected]) I will let you know if he changes his mind.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

searea88 said:


> I will be returning back to Canada in January. I am considering shipping all my furniture back to Canada rather than selling it. I am having a hard time locating shipping companies that can give me a quote on this kind of move. My other option would be to sell however I would rather sell as a package.
> Has anyone had experience with this kind of move.
> Thanks


Sold all of my furniture and white goods as a package on Dubizzle. Within a day it was all gone. Took an effort to make a collage of all my furniture into 3 images (Dubizzle allows just 3), but it was smooth.


----------



## searea88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> Sold all of my furniture and white goods as a package on Dubizzle. Within a day it was all gone. Took an effort to make a collage of all my furniture into 3 images (Dubizzle allows just 3), but it was smooth.


That was my biggest worry. My post was pulled off within a few hours (advertising not allowed) but I managed to sell it all regardless. I was going to put it on Dubizzle but I didn't need to.


----------



## kkapoor.86 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi I'm new to this forum. I would like to find a service that will buy all the items in my apartment from the kitchen to the living room and bedroom (excluding my clothes). Does anyone know of a company that will come in and buy the entire lot?


----------



## EddieE (Sep 15, 2012)

How about Take My Junk

They recycle your stuff and give it/sell it at a very small cost, to poor families in the UAE, I'm sure they'd be very thankful.


----------



## kkapoor.86 (Oct 9, 2012)

They recycle your stuff and give it/sell it at a very small cost, to poor families in the UAE, I'm sure they'd be very thankful.[/quote]

Thanks, I will definitely look into them.


----------



## EddieE (Sep 15, 2012)

And the bloke who runs it is Canadian.

TBH, you will be lucky to get 5% of what it cost you and the middle man will take all the profit reselling it, so this is better all around. They pick up free of charge too.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sorry for bumping an old thread

I am moving from UAE to Australia and received several quotes including AGS Movers. 

Can't find any online reviews for them which is quite strange.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

TheExpatriate said:


> sorry for bumping an old thread I am moving from UAE to Australia and received several quotes including AGS Movers. Can't find any online reviews for them which is quite strange.


You might be better to start a new thread on this.


----------



## aminjalili (Aug 17, 2017)

*A scam relocation company in Dubai*



searea88 said:


> I will be returning back to Canada in January. I am considering shipping all my furniture back to Canada rather than selling it. I am having a hard time locating shipping companies that can give me a quote on this kind of move. My other option would be to sell however I would rather sell as a package.
> Has anyone had experience with this kind of move.
> Thanks


There is a company in Dubai (Al Sabaa International Movers LLC). I approached this company to relocate my home stuff from Sharjah to Melbourne Australia. They packed and collected my stuff on 2nd July 2017 and agreed to deliver them in Melbourne by the end of Aug. But unfortunately, it seems that they mislead customers and as soon as they are paid and the customer leaves the country, there will be no fulfillment of commitments. When I canceled my UAE residency visa and had to leave the country at the end of July, I came to know that they are playing with me and there is something fishy going on. It is shocking to see how they treat customers, when they are paid in advance and the service is not yet delivered. They even threaten to return my stuff from Jebel Ali port on 20th July while I had my house vacant and was just about to leave the UAE.
Now I am in Melbourne and my family including my pregnant wife will join me on 27th Aug and they say the delivery of the shipment will be by the end of Sept and I have to stay in hotel for one month!
They even told me that you will receive the final bill when the agent in Australia wants to deliver to you. I shared my experience on facebook and someone else said he had the same experience and received a bill with totally unreasonable hidden charges.


----------

